# Lacquer peel repair gone wrong



## scunnycougar (May 27, 2010)

Hi guys, its been a while since I have been on.

Now I know I have made a **** up here and I need your help to make the best of a bad job as I don't have money to throw at a professional repair.

I have a 2000 (Black) Ford Cougar and had a small patch of lacquer peeling on the bumper, which admittedly was getting worse daily so something had to be done.

I did a bit of reading up on what to do, but it started going wrong from the start and snow balled to what i am left with.

The patch was relatively small, but the area of affected bumper due to (in the main) me being a divvue is now a good third of the bumper.

I used 2000 grit sanding to lightly go over the edges of the offending patch and I would say with relative success.

I made sure the bumper was clean and dry and then applied lacquer to the area via a spray can.

However, the finish was terrible (after several thin layers) due to over spray and running.

I tried to cut it back to start again (a process repeated a number of times).

So, what I am left with now, is a very dull finish to the bumper in places, and some areas which are now uneven. It looks horrible.

I also (somehow) have some over spray on my rear quarter panel causing a bit of a ridge - although that is the least of my problems.

What I need now is a fix for the problem.

My plan (and please let me know of anything i can do differently) is as follows.

Please bare in mind, I don't have an electric aids, this will all have to be done by hand.

1) Cut back the entire affected area of the bumper using 1500-2000 grit paper (wet sand). I am lead to believe i know i am only cutting through lacquer if the residue is white?

2) Do this until I have a relatively smooth finish albeit it will a this stage look aesthetically terrible.

3) Ensure the panel is dry then spray on the lacquer sparingly.

My issues here are, before I got bobbling and got told i was not applying it thick enough. I then spray it on a little thicker and got runs.

I was advised to let this dry for a few hours then cut back the runs.

I did that and got the finish i was left with.

No amount of t-cutting and polishing brought the sheen back to the bumper.

This I assume in my guide is stage 4 - which needs to be done a couple of days after the lacquer is put on?

I am now worried about making a bad job worse, so any help or advice would be very much appreciated.

If anyone with good knowledge lives nearish me (S****horpe) and I sure I can supply some butties and cups of tea if anyone can help.

Essentially i am now scared of re sanding the bumper for fear of sanding too much and creating more problems.

I am then worried about how much lacquer to apply and how to get a relatively blemish free finish from the lacquer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi mate.sounds like a nightmare..all i can suggest is to sand back again using 1500 until you`re left with a slight haze, then apply upto 6 coats of laquer.......these would have to be VERY light "ghost" sprays at approximately 15 - 20 minutes apart..........the area will look hazey and really look "unfinished".however you will have to leave it like that for a while.ideally a week for the laquer to fully cure and harden....only then will you be able to rub down with 1500 - 2000 w&d until you get a hazy effect again but a slight "sheen"..that will then leave you with compounding this area and then polishing it and then finally yo`re LSP...a lot of hard work mate but it can be done.

Good luck fella:thumb:


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi

Are you able to post pictures? 

The dull patches are likely those where the lacquer's been removed. I'd be REALLY careful with further sanding, as it's easy to remove the colour and expose the undercoat, especially on edges. 

Can sympathise as I'm novice-spraying at the moment as well; only door mirrors, but I've noticed (three times, now.. ) that the lacquer stage is easy to make a mess of.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Jim said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you able to post pictures?
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Jim.painting is relatively easy.laqyering is nigh on impossible lol


----------



## scunnycougar (May 27, 2010)

just now trying to make the best of a bad job.

All help and advice gratefully received


----------



## scunnycougar (May 27, 2010)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Hi mate.sounds like a nightmare..all i can suggest is to sand back again using 1500 until you`re left with a slight haze, then apply upto 6 coats of laquer.......these would have to be VERY light "ghost" sprays at approximately 15 - 20 minutes apart..........the area will look hazey and really look "unfinished".however you will have to leave it like that for a while.ideally a week for the laquer to fully cure and harden....only then will you be able to rub down with 1500 - 2000 w&d until you get a hazy effect again but a slight "sheen"..that will then leave you with compounding this area and then polishing it and then finally yo`re LSP...a lot of hard work mate but it can be done.
> 
> Good luck fella:thumb:


Weather report for my area looks great for Tuesday and I have the day off.

Guess thats my day sorted then.

If anyone is local to me and fancies offering some guidance then I have plenty of bacon, bread, tomato ketchup, tea, coffee, milk, sugar and vodka:thumb:


----------

